# Diabetes and CBD Oil



## Kevin Hart (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi, let me point out first that CBD oil does not help diabetes directly but in other ways it surely will.  Since I started taking CBD oil !)
I energy has risen by a large amount , I now power walk up to 1 1/2 miles per day
2) My lethargy has disappeared completely so do not find anything a chore anymore
3) I do not suffer from constipation anymore
4) I have stopped taking sleeping tablets and
5)I do not suffer from leg twitches while lying in bed
6) the most important for me which has nothing at all to do with diabetes was being able to ditch my anti anxiety pills completely.
Pretty impressive for a oil that comes from a cannabis plant!
I must point out that this is completely legal
Anyone else got any benefit from using this?
Kevin


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow quite impressive. My only question is. If it is so good how come gp’s arn’t prescribing it instead of the numerous pills you would need for these ailments. Surely it would be cheaper?


----------



## Amigo (Sep 21, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> Wow quite impressive. My only question is. If it is so good how come gp’s arn’t prescribing it instead of the numerous pills you would need for these ailments. Surely it would be cheaper?



Didn’t do a thing for me sadly apart from giving me an very unpleasant taste in my mouth (the drops are horrible). CBD is being heralded as the panacea of all ills at the moment and some people swear by it. There’s no psycho-active elements as it doesn’t contain THC so doesn’t get you high in any way and is perfectly legal.

Glad it’s working for you Kevin


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Sep 21, 2018)

I saw someone who has Parkinson's use it, and the tremor stopped. Immediately.
S.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 21, 2018)

SadhbhFiadh said:


> I saw someone who *hash*Parkinson's use it, and the tremor stopped. Immediately.
> S.



Freudian slip Sadhbh?


----------



## SadhbhFiadh (Sep 21, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> Freudian slip Sadhbh?



Lol!! I didn't see that. But SUDDENLY Google assistant took over my phone. I didn't know what it was, never use it. My husband turned it off. 

So I blame google.


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 21, 2018)

OK, still, it works for me and my 94 year old mother.


----------



## Kevin Hart (Sep 22, 2018)

Could it be that the people that make it are not handing out large backhanders to the doctors like the pharmaceutical companies, Allegedly


----------



## AngelSprings (Dec 20, 2019)

Kevin Hart said:


> Hi, let me point out first that CBD oil does not help diabetes directly but in other ways it surely will.  Since I started taking CBD oil !)
> I energy has risen by a large amount , I now power walk up to 1 1/2 miles per day
> 2) My lethargy has disappeared completely so do not find anything a chore anymore
> 3) I do not suffer from constipation anymore
> ...


----------



## grovesy (Dec 20, 2019)

You may not get a reply as the poster has not been since for some months.


----------



## AngelSprings (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi Kevin
I'm looking for something to increase my energy levels and to reduce pain from a tear in my right shoulder.  Are you still taking the CBD Oil, and if so which supplier do you use and what strength of oil?  I know that your post is comparatively old now and you've probably moved on from using the oil, but I'd appreciate any up to date information you can give me.

Thanks.


----------



## grovesy (Aug 17, 2020)

You may not get a reply as Kevin has not been seen for about 18 months.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Sep 28, 2020)

AngelSprings said:


> Hi Kevin
> I'm looking for something to increase my energy levels and to reduce pain from a tear in my right shoulder.  Are you still taking the CBD Oil, and if so which supplier do you use and what strength of oil?  I know that your post is comparatively old now and you've probably moved on from using the oil, but I'd appreciate any up to date information you can give me.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi you can buy from Holland & Barret and also off the internet type in CBD oil it's really good


----------

